# أيقونات السيد المسيح الباكية



## ارووجة (12 نوفمبر 2006)

*أيقونات السيد المسيح الباكية  وتماثيل مريم العذراء تبكي*

معجزة فى كنيسة مارمرقس الرسول - كليفلاند - أوهايو 



فى 15 مايو 1990 كان نيافة الأنبا تادرس أسقف بورسعيد فى زيارة إلى كنيسة مارمرقس الأرثوذكسية فى كليفلاند - أوهايو - أمريكا ، بعد صلاة الغروب قام بألقاء عظه عن حياة الأنبا أثانسيوس الرسولى الذى كان عيده موافقاً لنفس اليوم ، و تكلم عن معجزة شفاء حدثت فى أيبارشيه بورسعيد - مصر ، و قام نيافة الأنبا تادرس بعمل تمجيد للعذراء مريم و الأنبا أثناسيوس ، و أثناء التمجيد لاحظ أحد الشمامسة وجود زيت على أيقونة السيدة العذراء ، فأخبر أبونا ميخائيل راعى الكنيسة الذى بدوره أخبر نيافة الأنبا تادرس، و بعد أنتهاء التمجيد ذهب نيافته للتأكد من الخبر و بالفعل وجد أن أيقونة العذراء مريم تذرف زيتاً و أخبر جميع الحاضرين ، و ذهب الجميع للتأكد من هذه المعجزة فشاهدوا خطوط من الزيت تنزل من الأيقونة بالتحديد من عند رقبة السيدة العذراء . (أنظر الصورة - يظهر بالصورة نيافة الأنبا تادرس وهو يأخذ الزيت من الأيقونة ليدهن به الحاضرين)








و فى يوم الأحد الموافق 20 مايو 1990 نزل الزيت مرة أخرى من أيقونة العذراء مريم، و كانت بداية نزوله من أيقونة السيد المسيح، و كان ينزل من جبين و عين السيد المسيح منحدراً إلى يد السيد المسيح اليمنى . 

أنظر الصورة - يظهر فيها وجود زيت عند العنق :






و خلال صيام العذراء ، قد أنهمر الزيت من الأيقونتين و هو ما كتبت عنه جريدة The Plain Dealer المحلية ، وبعد نشر هذا المقال قد توافد الآلاف لأخذ البركة من هذا الزيت المقدس و لمشاهدة هذه المعجزة الرائعة، و قد نشرت الجريدة سالفت الذكر مقالات أخرى عن هذه المعجزة ، كذلك نشرت جريدة The Parma Sunpost تقرير عن هذه المعجزة و قامت قنوات التلفزيون المحلية بتقديم برامج عن هذه المعجزة (قنوات 3, 5, 8, 43, 61) كذلك قامت القنوات الأخبارية الكبرى مثل CNN - NBC  بأعطاء الأمر أهميته و نشر تقرير صحفى و اخبارى عن هذه المعجزة ، كذلك محطات الراديو قد قدمت برامج عن هذه المعجزة و نشرتها أيضاً العديد من المجلات الدينية . 

أثناء نزول الزيت من الأيقونتين حضر مالا يقل عن 60,000 شخص لمشاهدة المعجزة من جميع الأنحاء و من جميع الديانات و قد حدثت العديد من معجزات الشفاء .
بعد العديد من التقارير عن هذه المعجزة التى قدمت بواسطة الأساقفة الذين شاهدوها و زوار الكنيسة من كتبوا عنها ، قام قداسة البابا شنوده بالذهاب بنفسه إلى الكنيسة يوم 19 يناير 1991 ثم أصدر قداسته قرار بابوى بشأن هذه المعجزة يؤكد أعتراف الكنيسة بها يوم 15 مايو 1991 وهو الموافق الذكرى السنوية لحدوث هذه المعجزة ، بعد أنقضاء سنة كاملة ظلت فيها المعجزة حديث الناس فى كليفلاند ، و هو أيضاً اليوم الموافق لعيد الأنبا أثناسيوس الرسولى . 

المجد لله دائماً ..​


----------



## ارووجة (12 نوفمبر 2006)

أيقونة للسيد المسيح تبكى - بيت لحم

بيت لحم - الأراضى المقدسة
29 نوفمبر 1996 - تقرير من شبكة سى ان ان للأخبار :

أيدت الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية اليونانية (الروم الأرثوذكس) حقيقة نزول دموع من عين السيد المسيح، حدثت هذه المعجزة لأيقونة السيد المسيح التى ترجع للقرن الثانى عشر الموجودة بكنيسة المهد (الميلاد) ببيت لحم، حيث أكد ذلك القس أناستاسيوس أسقف كنيسة الروم الأرثوذكس بـ بيت لحم :"هذه العلامه (بكاء الأيقونة) أرسلها السيد المسيح ليقوى إيماننا"، ومن الجدير بالذكر أن كنيسة المهد(الميلاد) تتبع كنيسة الروم الأرثوذكسية بفلسطين. 






كانت الأيقونة قد بكت ثم أغمضت الجفون قليلاً عن الوضع الذى رُسمت عليه، ويتضح أختلاف العينين عن بعض، فأحداهما أصبحت مغلقه أكثر من الأخرى ..

و قد أكد القس أناستاسيوس أنه لا يوجد خدعه فى الأمر و قد أكد أنه قد شاهد بنفسه عين السيد المسيح وهى تغمض ثم تفتح مرة أخرى ..






حميدة صادق (مسلمة) عاملة تنظيف بالكنيسة أكدت أنها أول من لاحظت أن أيقونة السيد المسيح تبكى و قالت : "لقد كانت دموع حمراء حقيقية" ثم قالت 
"انه رائع جداً، جميل جداً"






العديد المؤمنين يشيرون إلى أن هذه الدموع دليل على حزن السيد المسيح على العالم .


المجد .. كل المجد لرب المجد يسوع المسيح والآب القدوس و الروح القدس ، الإله الواحد . آمين .
المسيحى​


----------



## ارووجة (12 نوفمبر 2006)

صورة السيد المسيح تبكى .. تكساس - أمريكا 


 فى يوم 11 مايو 2004 نشرت مجلة Spirit Daily.com تقرير عن صورة من الورق المقوى للسيد المسيح موجودة ببرواز خشبى فى روبستاون - تكساس ، وقد أخذت الدموع تنساب من عين السيد المسيح ..


























سبب الدموع هو الصلاة الحارة التى صلتها جدة لحفيدها الذى يرقد فى المستشفى فى حالة خطرة .. الجدة هى جلوريا فينو 34 سنة ، كانت تصلى لحفيدها أيزاك 3 شهور الذى يعانى من وجود تشوه خلقى ..
و كانت تقارير الأطباء غير مبشرة على الأطلاق ، فبدأت فى الصلاة للسيد المسيح بحرارة، وأخيراً قالت أثناء صلاتها .. " إذا كنت موجود وتسمعنى، فلتعطينى علامة" وبدأت بعدها الدموع تخرج من عينى السيد المسيح .
جلوريا رفعت الصورة عن الحائط و تركت المتواجدين يتأكدوا بأنفسهم من عدم وجود أى خدعة فى الأمر ..
شهادة بحقيقة المعجزة من شهود عيان :  http://www.medjugorjeusa.org/robstown.htm 
المزيد من الصور  : http://www.visionsofjesuschrist.com/weeping470.htm 






المجد .. كل المجد لرب المجد يسوع المسيح والآب القدوس و الروح القدس ، الإله الواحد . آمين .
المسيحى
* الصور من : http://www.visionsofjesuschrist.com​


----------



## †gomana† (12 نوفمبر 2006)

*ميرسي ع الصور والمعجزة الجميلة دى يا رووجة*
*ربنا يباركك ومستنين دائما المزيد*


----------



## فادية (13 نوفمبر 2006)

صور رائعه يا اروجه 
ميرسي عزيزتي 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ارووجة (13 نوفمبر 2006)

مرسي  ليكم ياغاليات  جومانا وفادية على مروركم


ربنا  يبارككم


----------



## kmmmoo (21 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووور​


----------



## الملاك الصغير (22 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل ده 
صلى من اجلى


----------



## ارووجة (22 نوفمبر 2006)

ربنا  يبارككم ^_^


----------



## بيترالخواجة (27 نوفمبر 2006)

حقيقى  عمل اكثر من رئع الله يعطيك العافية 
************************
*******************
***************
***********
******
***
*


----------



## mary (29 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراً يا أرووجة على الصور دى وربنا يرحمنا ويرفع عنا


----------



## ارووجة (30 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرااا ليكم  بيتر وماري على مروركم الطيب


ربنا معاكم


----------



## menamaher (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أيقونات السيد المسيح الباكية*

حقيقى عمل اكثر من رئع الله يعطيك العافية 
************************
*******************
***************
***********
******
***​


----------



## Meriamty (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أيقونات السيد المسيح الباكية*



بجد معجزة جميلة 

والصور رووووووووووووووووووعه 


ميرسى جدااا يا ارووجة 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 

​


----------



## مسعد خليل (5 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع رائع وايقونات جميلة وبرك كبيرة شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## just member (5 أبريل 2009)

*صور جميلة ميرسى اكتير*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## GogoRagheb (6 أبريل 2009)

الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## SALVATION (7 أبريل 2009)

_روعة بجد_
_شكرا كتييير ارووجة_
_تسلم ايدك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 أبريل 2009)

روعه المعجزات والايقونات
ميرسى يا ارووجه​


----------

